
Tripping Down a Virtual Reality Rabbit Hole - aaronwidd
http://www.nytimes.com/2016/06/23/technology/tripping-down-a-virtual-rabbit-hole.html?_r=0
======
aaronwidd
Personally, I think VR will find it's killer app in being a creative medium
and expand from there.

There's been too much emphasis on it's possibilities as a passive
entertainment experience so far, but the truth is we're nowhere near the point
of VR being a good platform for consumption of passive entertainment yet. It's
an active experience, not a passive one

